# I am back



## SuFiKitten77 (Jul 19, 2005)

*After my long absence, due to RL issues I have finally made it back and look forward to seeing how everyone has been ​*


----------



## Michigal (Jan 3, 2006)

Hi. Nice to finally meet you.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Hey! Welcome back SK! Been wondering where you've been.

Good to see you back.


----------



## SuFiKitten77 (Jul 19, 2005)

*Thank's, been a rough few months .. glad to be back though ​*


----------



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

SU I wondered where u had gotten off to. Welcome back!


----------



## SuFiKitten77 (Jul 19, 2005)

*Thank you Clay, I missed you guys .. the board looks great by the way Zombie, and I love the fact you have weekly chats on Saturday. That will make it easier to remember ​*


----------



## roadkill (May 11, 2006)

Welcome back (although I wasn't here when you left) - but welcome back all-the-same.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Hey! Welcome back SK! Been wondering where you've been.

Good to see you back.


----------



## SuFiKitten77 (Jul 19, 2005)

*Thank you Roadkill, nice to see new faces .. and thank you Dr. Morbius ​*


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I didn't know you left SuFiKitten77. You have always been in our hearts here at hauntforum.com, so you couldn't of left. See?


----------



## SuFiKitten77 (Jul 19, 2005)

DeathTouch said:


> I didn't know you left SuFiKitten77. You have always been in our hearts here at hauntforum.com, so you couldn't of left. See?


*Awww, that was so sweet of you to say, thank you so much ​*


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Glad you're back, Stacie. The board hasn't been the same without you.


----------



## SuFiKitten77 (Jul 19, 2005)

Sinister said:


> Glad you're back, Stacie. The board hasn't been the same without you.


*Such a warm welcome back from everyone, thank you .. it means alot to me. So happy to be back, can't say that enough ​*


----------



## Hella (Feb 6, 2006)

Welcome Back SuFiKitten, I didn't know you before , but I have read several threads you have been a part of, you seem like a pretty cool gal to know. Looking forward to chatting with you on the boards.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

And a very warm welcome home from me as well. I'm going with DT on this one, you can never really be away from here as long as you're remembered.


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

Hi, Kitten! Glad you're back!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hi Kitten!!! I started a few months ago after lurking for some time on this forum so I didn't know you then. However, welcome back!!!!!!


----------



## SuFiKitten77 (Jul 19, 2005)

*Thank you again, I am happy to be here around all the wonderful people and friends I have made ​*


----------



## Blackwidow (Jul 9, 2005)

Welcome back...we missed you!


----------



## SuFiKitten77 (Jul 19, 2005)

*Thank you, looking forward to keeping tabs on everyone's haunt's and porjects. You guys do some amazing work ​*


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Yes, welcome back SuFiKitten77, you Rhode Island Dark Beauty!


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

Hello and Welcome back!!!! Fresh blood here and can't wait to get to know you! :jol:


----------

